# Any good ideas for sites to advertise on to give away pets ?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all ...

I've been sniffing about here and there trying to find sites where we can possibly advertise to give away our family pets ... i.e. 2 x Maltese ****zu cross nuted males and a nuted male cat.

The little lovelly is absolutely heart broken ....

The AQIS web site from Oz has dramatically changed regards re importation of animals, as of last October apparently and so between their kenneling here and there and vet bills and transport both ends .... 40,000 AED plus for their relocation is just not feasible. 

I am not advertising I really would just like some genuine answers direction please !

Thanks .....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubizzle!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh  Very sorry to hear that. 

Agree dubizzle. You can contact feline friends to see if they can advertise the cat for you. K9 Friends may be able to assist with placement of your dogs. If they are small, they probly have a good chance of finding homes.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohhhh I used to have 3 malteses. Are they all females or a couple?

PM me with specifics


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a friend who is interested, do you have any pictures?

Please send as soon as possible or PM. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

marc said:


> I have a friend who is interested, do you have any pictures?
> 
> Please send as soon as possible or PM.
> 
> Thanks.



Re the attachments .....

*“Mo”* ... All white Maltese/****zu/Laso Apso - nuted male - 3 years 6 months - lovely nature

*“Muttley”* ... Tri-colour Maltese/****zu - 2 Years 7 months - nuted male - lovely nature, very timid and

*"Mussa"* ..... the star of the show .... male nuted cat, 4 years 1 month - loves nothing better than eating sleeping and getting (and giving) plenty of attention being patted etc ....

P.S. .... both the boys (dogs) shown when they were furnishing longer hair and we were all still in OZ !!! ..... And yes, absolutely ..... we wish we had never come here, and contrary to the popular beleif here in Dubai ...... *money is by no means everything* .... hard lesson to learn this way!

*Wood I ever turn back the clock for this ..... HELL YES !!!*!

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, will let you know asap.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> And yes, absolutely ..... we wish we had never come here, and contrary to the popular beleif here in Dubai ...... *money is by no means everything* .... hard lesson to learn this way!
> 
> *Wood I ever turn back the clock for this ..... HELL YES !!!*!
> 
> Cheers


My heart really goes out to you guys. I can not imagine having to give up your pets to leave    

Hope they find good homes and the people will keep in touch and send you updates of your little buddies! Hope marc's friends love 'em


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have found someone for them!  

They will take both so they do not need splitting up, I cant get them to take the cat as well, ( i hope that is ok?) 


Can you PM me your mobile number, if possible they will see them today or tonight?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

marc said:


> I have found someone for them!
> 
> They will take both so they do not need splitting up, I cant get them to take the cat as well, ( i hope that is ok?)
> 
> ...


Done ! ... thanks mate !!!

Hopefully things will be good for the dogs .... now to find somewhere for the cat !

All being well, hopefully its now just a matter of finding a way of settling my wife back down ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no Fatenhappy. I'm so sorry to hear this. 

I'm glad that Marc has found a place for the dogs and I hope you can find a nice, loving home for the cat as well.

I hope your wife feels better soon. I cannot imagine having to give away my Ray who is now 10 years old.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh no Fatenhappy. I'm so sorry to hear this.
> 
> I'm glad that Marc has found a place for the dogs and I hope you can find a nice, loving home for the cat as well.
> 
> I hope your wife feels better soon. I cannot imagine having to give away my Ray who is now 10 years old.


Well ..... not so !

We got everything ready for their prospective departure .... this that and the other .... but the big old softy _(me)_ after waiting over an hour and 40 minutes for those to receive the boys, rang the receivers and pulled the pin.

To those concerned I realy, realy do apologize as it was not my intent.

Bottom line is, the revised account landed and cleared in Oz will now be in excess of 50 thousand AED ...

Call me stupid .... We really don't care ... there's nothing more important than _(family) _and friends ... just glad we realized in time ! ... bad luck if you don't agree ... 

Bottom line is ..... _"the little lovelly"_ _(almost)_ has a smile on her face again (_well ... sort of)_ .... and to me, that's worth more money than you can imagine !!! ....   ..... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Well ..... not so !
> 
> We got everything ready for their departure .... this that and the other .... but the big old softy (me) after waiting over an hour and 40 minutes for those to receive the boys, rang the receivers and pulled the pin.
> 
> ...


You're not stupid. They're family.   I understand.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Men... Listen up  This man is the type of man women will admire and love forevers and forevers!! 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## samd219 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do a google search for Dubai rescue places, there are loads unfortunately as too many people take on a pet and either give them away or abandon them.
K9 friends is one i know of.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

samd219 said:


> Do a google search for Dubai rescue places, there are loads unfortunately as too many people take on a pet and either give them away or abandon them.
> K9 friends is one i know of.


If you read all of the posts, you'll find that Fatenhappy has decided to take his pets back home with him. A happy ending!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Call me stupid .... We really don't care ...


Buddy, in my books, you're a hero.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

